# Routine maintenance



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I ran 20 of my locos last night for something to do, and discovered a few gremlins have set in. The little 300 barely runs, so I'll pull it apart and give it a once over... The PA head-light isn't working so I'll replace that and give them both a test run.. Something to do on a boring and COLD sat.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Forgot to add pictures.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Flyer...a "cosmetic" question. Do you / would you consider repainting or touching up the 300 tender??


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

daveh219 said:


> Flyer...a "cosmetic" question. Do you / would you consider repainting or touching up the 300 tender??


I have in the past, but I didn't do it on this one because the engine is so common, and really doesn't have much value..With the cost of the paint and dry rub transfers, and the shipping, I'll have over $20 bucks in the tender, not to mention the time. I don't think a redo would help the value, and in fact, probably decrease the little value it does have..


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

I love the 360 picture. I have been looking to acquire a 360 Sante Fe (or 470 set with the dummy) but the prices on eBay are just insane. I checked the buy/sell area but it doesn't have much activity as of late. Also would love to get a 466 Blue Comet. I am not looking for anywhere mint condition, just something to add to my collection.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

chrisallen21 said:


> I love the 360 picture. I have been looking to acquire a 360 Sante Fe (or 470 set with the dummy) but the prices on eBay are just insane. I checked the buy/sell area but it doesn't have much activity as of late. Also would love to get a 466 Blue Comet. I am not looking for anywhere mint condition, just something to add to my collection.


I paid $100 bucks for that 360, and I have 2 B units, plus the dummy A to go with it. The seller said it ran very well, and he was right, it really flies!!.. I also have a Blue Comet set, and it consists of 2 A units, and 4 blue stripe passenger cars. I stole the 4 passenger cars!! I bought the passenger cars, plus 2 5-digit hopper cars for $90 bucks!! I'd love to get a NP set, but that's just a dream because of the cost.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That 300 tender. Its called weathering. Looks like a real one would, unless it just came out of a shop. My 282 tender looks very similar. That's what those old metal tenders do.
Plastic wouldn't do that but I like the metal tenders. I need to get a metal locomotive someday. I guess they are cast.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Get yourself a 290 or 293.. sheet metal tenders, except for the 293.


----------

